# Fawn/Deer ears DIY help



## Wonderllost (Oct 23, 2013)

I decided I was going to be a deer earlier on... well something close to it since it's based on a character. (So I would rather prefer the ears that "hang down" instead of upright like a real deer)
I then found some pictures for inspiration and I found this


















I fell in love with those ears, If anyone knows who this is, or how to make ears somewhat like this (I'm guessing using felt and faux fur) that would be super awesome!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This might help get you started:






There appear to be a number of tutorials on YouTube for making fake fur animal ears - thank cosplayers for that


----------

